# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  50 Round Skills Check

## Ozzy

This is a drills sheet that I have found to be pretty useful for tracking progress, I tend to run it through every couple of months.  It only takes 50 rounds on a single target, at distances varying from 7-25m.  Each drill is shot as a separate string, all from the holster.  It helps you to spot areas you need to work on.

It's to be shot cold, ie. no practice before hand, just turn up and shoot through it.  Keep track of your times, hits and splits.  Add up the penalties and you get your final score.

Most importantly, No do overs.  Score what you shoot, you're only cheating yourself at the end of the day.

For those who wish to, post your completed page here for forum bragging rights.
Quick Skill Test scoresheet.pdf

----------


## stug

Looks good, will have to give it a go.

----------


## Beaker

Now that looks interesting.

And now to get a pistol..... and a range.....  :Have A Nice Day: 

I reckon this could be a good forum competition, plus a real learning experience. Ie, I know I am even worse than horrible shooting weak hand, and haven't tried in a long time because of this. Also bad at 2 handed, but that's another story.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ozzy

> Now that looks interesting.
> 
> And now to get a pistol..... and a range..... 
> 
> I reckon this could be a good forum competition, plus a real learning experience. Ie, I know I am even worse than horrible shooting weak hand, and haven't tried in a long time because of this. Also bad at 2 handed, but that's another story.


Write the date on each sheet and keep it.  It's quite good to go back through the pile from the last couple of years and see the difference.  You can compare individual parts also, so if your overall time is improving but your weak hand stays the same, there's something to practice more of.

For anyone who wants to post their results, write what gun, division and Power Factor you're shooting also.

----------


## R93

Shot this today. Was slightly rushed but I surprisingly had no misses.😆

However I don't think I did that well time wise.  I am waiting for Ozz to tell me if I added the penalties correctly.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

I did this today to. Not sure how it stacks up to everybody but I consider my run pretty poor. Bad draw times and bad reload times with weak accuracy mixed in there, stuff that can be fixed in dry fire if I could be bothered to do any. 
Looking at the info I wrote down I can see a whole heap of stats worth noting. I'm going to average out my shot splits and draw times for the various distances these drills are shot at as I can see a difference between them already.

Raw time         38.02
Penalty time   2.20

Total time       40.22

----------


## MaW

> I did this today to. Not sure how it stacks up to everybody but I consider my run pretty poor. Bad draw times and bad reload times with weak accuracy mixed in there, stuff that can be fixed in dry fire if I could be bothered to do any. 
> Looking at the info I wrote down I can see a whole heap of stats worth noting. I'm going to average out my shot splits and draw times for the various distances these drills are shot at as I can see a difference between them already.
> 
> Raw time         38.02
> Penalty time   2.20
> 
> Total time       40.22



   I don't put too much effort in to the draw times myself.  I want them clean with a reasonable grip but usually the draw time won't win you anything by itself.   I do note that with this test having 9 draws then someone with a much faster draw could edge out someone else based on that when it wouldnt make the same difference on an average ipsc stage.

    Still, we all like comparing so I will try it out when I can  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I did this today to. Not sure how it stacks up to everybody but I consider my run pretty poor. Bad draw times and bad reload times with weak accuracy mixed in there, stuff that can be fixed in dry fire if I could be bothered to do any. 
> Looking at the info I wrote down I can see a whole heap of stats worth noting. I'm going to average out my shot splits and draw times for the various distances these drills are shot at as I can see a difference between them already.
> 
> Raw time         38.02
> Penalty time   2.20
> 
> Total time       40.22


That's an awesome time. I wasn't even close to that.😆

A GM should be around 40 secs iirc what Ozz told me



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

That may be right for a standard shooter. But aspects of my run were shakey at best and if I had been shooting that drill beside AM or RA then they would have run a couple seconds faster through just being better/quicker at all the little things that are involved with this drill, it all adds up.

As an example, I averaged out my reload times. 1.6 seconds, abysmal. 9.77 seconds of my raw time was spent doing reloads. If i could get that down to 1.3 sec then my raw time would drop by almost 2 seconds for the entire drill and it wouldn't effect penalty time. I bet any half decent production/classic/standard shooter would scoff at such a slow reload time of 1.3 seconds as well!

Its a good drill, I have never bothered to write anything down but when ozz posted the spread sheet I could see it was going to chuck a lot of info back at me so had to try it. Will have a go this weekend after I have shot to get a comparison between doing it cold and doing it when warmed up.

----------


## Ozzy

> That may be right for a standard shooter. But aspects of my run were shakey at best and if I had been shooting that drill beside AM or RA then they would have run a couple seconds faster through just being better/quicker at all the little things that are involved with this drill, it all adds up.
> 
> As an example, I averaged out my reload times. 1.6 seconds, abysmal. 9.77 seconds of my raw time was spent doing reloads. If i could get that down to 1.3 sec then my raw time would drop by almost 2 seconds for the entire drill and it wouldn't effect penalty time. I bet any half decent production/classic/standard shooter would scoff at such a slow reload time of 1.3 seconds as well!
> 
> Its a good drill, I have never bothered to write anything down but when ozz posted the spread sheet I could see it was going to chuck a lot of info back at me so had to try it. Will have a go this weekend after I have shot to get a comparison between doing it cold and doing it when warmed up.


It certainly helps point out the parts that you can make up time.  So you're shooting Open then?

----------


## Towely

Sorry, should have put that down. Yes, open.

----------


## Ozzy

Just dug out the thread where I found this, looks like I've been doing it wrong all along.  It's .1 second penalty per point down, so a miss is 1s not 10.  Although it really did put more emphasis on accuracy.

The scoring breakdown as per Ben Stoeger:
For production gunners:
40 or below GM

45 or below M

54 or below A

62 or below B

70 or below C

Above 70.01 D

----------


## R93

> That may be right for a standard shooter. But aspects of my run were shakey at best and if I had been shooting that drill beside AM or RA then they would have run a couple seconds faster through just being better/quicker at all the little things that are involved with this drill, it all adds up.
> 
> As an example, I averaged out my reload times. 1.6 seconds, abysmal. 9.77 seconds of my raw time was spent doing reloads. If i could get that down to 1.3 sec then my raw time would drop by almost 2 seconds for the entire drill and it wouldn't effect penalty time. I bet any half decent production/classic/standard shooter would scoff at such a slow reload time of 1.3 seconds as well!
> 
> Its a good drill, I have never bothered to write anything down but when ozz posted the spread sheet I could see it was going to chuck a lot of info back at me so had to try it. Will have a go this weekend after I have shot to get a comparison between doing it cold and doing it when warmed up.


I did 1 mag change at 1.28 had to be a fluke, the rest were slightly worse than your abysmal 😆

My splits have sped up a bit over the last few sessions. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Just dug out the thread where I found this, looks like I've been doing it wrong all along.  It's .1 second penalty per point down, so a miss is 1s not 10.  Although it really did put more emphasis on accuracy.
> 
> The scoring breakdown as per Ben Stoeger:
> For production gunners:
> 40 or below GM
> 
> 45 or below M
> 
> 54 or below A
> ...


Makes sense to me. On todays effort I am a grade above where I was last graded.
And I would put that down to the day I spent with you.

So on that, standard division, major would be a bit more lenient?
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Makes sense to me. On todays effort I am a grade above where I was last graded.
> And I would put that down to the day I spent with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Come on, what's the number?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Come on, what's the number?


Low 50's and I am sure I can get sub 50 as I won't be so deliberate/slow now at 25m
Fearing a miss and a 10 secs loss.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Low 50's and I am sure I can get sub 50 as I won't be so deliberate/slow now at 25m
> Fearing a miss and a 10 secs loss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's still pretty good by the look of it. 
I've saved the sheet, and will give it a bash soonish........ looks like a good training aid.

----------


## Ozzy

> Makes sense to me. On todays effort I am a grade above where I was last graded.
> And I would put that down to the day I spent with you.
> 
> So on that, standard division, major would be a bit more lenient?
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It should work out very much the same for Standard, as the point penalty is less for Cs and Ds.

----------


## R93

> That's still pretty good by the look of it. 
> I've saved the sheet, and will give it a bash soonish........ looks like a good training aid.


Ozz reckons to do it cold every once in a while. My first effort the day before was gayer than aids.

I could see where I had to improve and forced myself to do so. Knowing you only lose a sec for a miss now, I know I can do a bit better.

I will try it again in a month when I get back from work. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Ozz reckons to do it cold every once in a while. My first effort the day before was gayer than aids.
> 
> I could see where I had to improve and forced myself to do so. Knowing you only lose a sec for a miss now, I know I can do a bit better.
> 
> I will try it again in a month when I get back from work. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Correct, run it cold every time. That way it shows where you're actually at, you don't get to warm up before a match after all.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

thanks @Ozzy and @R93 for this.

total time of 97.75s including 3.2s penalties, standard minor. confidence is high for the Kaimai Winter Warm-Up in August!

----------


## R93

> thanks @Ozzy and @R93 for this.
> 
> total time of 97.75s including 3.2s penalties, standard minor. confidence is high for the Kaimai Winter Warm-Up in August!


It is Ozzys skill test. I just manage to take the word skill out of it, when I shoot it😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> It is Ozzys skill test. I just manage to take the word skill out of it, when I shoot it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can't take credit either, I just found it on another forum.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

credit where it's due: you guys shared HERE, where i found it, and i'm grateful.

----------


## Towely

Shot it again yesterday, after a club match so this is a warmed up time. Interestingly my over all time was lower and accuracy picked up compared to the cold start but I wasn't feeling it, so much so that I was convinced I was slower. Reload times were slower than before, one almost 2 seconds :/ but accuracy seems to be what helped it.

Raw time.        37.3
Penalty time.    1.3

Total time.       38.6

----------


## stug

Shot it this morning.

Raw time 69.74s 30A 13C 1D 7M 10 penalties, total score 79.74  Draw and fire was slow, about 2.5 seconds, reload was slow too, about 2.5 seconds. Lots of places to improve.

----------


## R93

> Shot it this morning.
> 
> Raw time 69.74s 30A 13C 1D 7M 10 penalties, total score 79.74  Draw and fire was slow, about 2.5 seconds, reload was slow too, about 2.5 seconds. Lots of places to improve.


It covers all the basics except for movement. It is a good test for pointing out where improvment is needed.
Keep doing it every now and then and as long as you improve along the way it is a good thing.

I plan to shoot it cold when I get home then drive over to chch for that mini match on the 25th You going stug? I can pick you up on my way thru if ya want.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Yep I should be going, a ride would be good.

----------


## R93

> Yep I should be going, a ride would be good.


Will give you a buzz the nite before to arrange it. If roads are shit I won't come over.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Sorry Dave just got this  :Sad: 

Hi IPSC shooters,

Due to a scheduling clash with the AGM and because it is a busy month for shooting matches, there will be no IPSC Mini-match this month.

Thanks,


IPSC Section Co-Director

----------


## R93

> Sorry Dave just got this 
> 
> Hi IPSC shooters,
> 
> Due to a scheduling clash with the AGM and because it is a busy month for shooting matches, there will be no IPSC Mini-match this month.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> IPSC Section Co-Director


No worries. I will get hold of you tho about that other thing I pm ed you about when I can sort it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

Once we get through the Steel challenge I'll get a couple of the ranges cleared off, and I'll try and put a match together for July if you're in country then.

----------


## R93

Did this totally cold after 6 weeks away.
Standard Div. M4011 Chaos Major

Same score as last time I did it but had accuracy issues this time.

45.3 time 24 A 17 C 5 D 4 M
7.2 secs in penalties.

Draws and reloads were obviously slower and accuracy could be better.
Pretty happy with score considering I haven't touched my gun in weeks.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Once we get through the Steel challenge I'll get a couple of the ranges cleared off, and I'll try and put a match together for July if you're in country then.


Yeah mate. Don't fly back to work till August.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

